# 44vs357



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I've shot a 357 but never a 44. I find the 357 fun to shoot. How much more recoil, in a full size revolver is the 44?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jon
I think you will find the 357 much more enjoyable to shoot, but try to find/rent a 44 just to try it and see....JJ


----------



## Sabe357 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've shot both and the 357 is much more enjoyable. I've even shot the 357 from a small snubbie and it was tolerable, can't say the 44 would be even when shooting out of a long gun the 44 has a punch to it. 357 is just a great overall round and being able to trade out and shoot a 38 special from it just for target practice and cost is great.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

All depends on your shooting program - hunting, long range, or paper punching. The .44 is far more fun to shoot overall, its big slugs kick up dust and dirt that can bee seen easily from a great distance. And things hit by the .44 jump or bounce in a far more dramatic way. Sizeable game hit with the .44 tends to go dowm and stay down quicker. Small game hit by a .44 doesn't leave too much meat.

But for a fun day of tin can bouncing at shorter distances, the .357, loaded with .38 Special or mild handloads is a great way to spend an afternoon. Further, the smaller, lighter guns are often preferred by younger shooters and the ladies.

You pays your money, you takes your choice.

Bob Wright


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> All depends on your shooting program - hunting, long range, or paper punching. The .44 is far more fun to shoot overall, its big slugs kick up dust and dirt that can bee seen easily from a great distance. And things hit by the .44 jump or bounce in a far more dramatic way. Sizeable game hit with the .44 tends to go dowm and stay down quicker. Small game hit by a .44 doesn't leave too much meat.
> 
> But for a fun day of tin can bouncing at shorter distances, the .357, loaded with .38 Special or mild handloads is a great way to spend an afternoon. Further, the smaller, lighter guns are often preferred by younger shooters and the ladies.
> 
> ...


Ditto on that and well said. You can opt for 44 Special out of a 44 magnum, i haven't priced ammo lately on the 44 but it's not cheap. The 44 magnum is a considerably more powerful cartridge dependng on the load you shoot. If you shoot hot and heavy 44 magnum loads i suggest good ear protection and hold on tight, but manageable. I had to locktite the screws on the well shot S&W Model 29 I used to have as they kept backing out when I shot the hotter and heavier loads. I recall shooting six rounds rapid fire at an old steel drum w/o hearing protection (stupid) and my ears rang for a week and when I went to the doctor he told me I had scarred my eardrum tissue.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, yeah, ear protection is a must for any shooting, I can attest to that. When I first started shooting, ear protection was considered "sissy." I am paying the price for that. I can't hear the beep of battery checkers, nor other high frequency sounds.

Bob Wright


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for DA revolvers - if you hand fits the 44mag revolver - get it
the 44 is the most versitile handgun cartridge - from mild cowboy loads to hot loaded 44mag's - the energy range is huge
for SA - not an issue. those rugers fit any hand


----------

